
The Thermodynamic Ice Bag - mixmax
http://copsub.com/the-thermodynamic-ice-bag/
======
ejr
This is one of the most fascinating groups I've seen in quite a long time.
Check out their YouTube channel too where they show details on the turbopump
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6BC1QfA0Ug](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6BC1QfA0Ug)

~~~
tomjen3
I went to a lecture with one of the founders. They are indeed fascinating and
quite capable people. Not only have they built an actively guided rocket and
launched it up to 8km, nearly vertically, but before they started Copenhagen
Suborbitals they had already built several submarines (including one that had
a toilet _and_ shower) all of which where quite seat-worthy.

They built them using very little money, because they didn't have that much
forexample to make the g-test for their rocket they borrowed a free fall
attraction in a local amusement park.

Copenhagen Suborbitals truly have the hacker spirit.

~~~
Recoil42
Extra awesome bonus point: When they were first testing their rockets, they
used their submarine as a tow/tug for their launch platform. Yeah, these guys
are crazy awesome.

~~~
msiebuhr
Since they had the submarine, rocket and it's perfectly legal to launch in
international waters, they talked about just putting the rocket in/on the
submarine and be done with it.

... until someone pointed out that building a submarine with ballistic
missiles and playing with it in Russia's back-yard probably is a _very_ bad
idea.

